# New Spawn!!!



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, if you read my post at http://www.fishforums.com/forum/bettas/720-betta-breeding-resources.html you'll see and understand why I have yet another spawn so soon! These eggs were only spawned yesterday so should be hatched in the next 48 hours. What I am wondering is if I can put them in with the spawn I already have (which is only 3 weeks old today) once they're free swimming? I realise I'll probably have to seperate the first spawn soonish anyway and there is no way they are big enough to eat the new spawn. If not I'll just but another plastic tub and heater and stick them in that.

I look forward to your opinions.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

THe older spawn will out compete the young ones for food. Your better off keeping them apart.




RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, ta. I'll just buy a new tub and heater after xmas and set that up for the new ones, if they ever hatch!!!!

Thanks RC


----------

